# Anyone Built the 2005 Ford GT?



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey gang, looking for some info... 

AMT has a 1/25 2005 Ford GT model. I can't find hardly any pictures of the model at all let alone the engine. I'm curious if any of you have built the model, if you would be able to tell me about the engine detail. I was just about to start tearing into a scratch build/modified GT500 engine for it, but if there's a good kit for it already out there no need for me to resort to cannibalism just yet... 

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok, I may have answered my own question... I kept searching after I posted my thread and found this... http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/polar_lights_2005/ 

I'm not terribly impressed, and I think I can get better accuracy with my own modification of the 07-09 GT500 engine.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I drove a real GT when they first came out, very uncomfortable car for anyone over 6' tall. That and anyone over 275 lbs. It took longer for me to get out of it than it took to do the test drive loop. But performance wise it was phenominal. That same day I drove a Porsche Carrera GT, a Gallardo, an Enzo and a V8 Vantage, hard to say which was better but the AM was far more comfortable than any of the others.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> I drove a real GT when they first came out, very uncomfortable car for anyone over 6' tall. That and anyone over 275 lbs. It took longer for me to get out of it than it took to do the test drive loop. But performance wise it was phenominal. That same day I drove a Porsche Carrera GT, a Gallardo, an Enzo and a V8 Vantage, hard to say which was better but the AM was far more comfortable than any of the others.


 I am green with envy right now! The closest I can claim to that is an 08 GT500.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I got to do a 1/3rd mile loop in the parking lot of the Staple Center in LA at a car show. We were not allowed to exceed 50 mph although a few of us did. I got up to nearly 80 in second gear in the Gallardo in less than 5 seconds and then had to brake for a left hander that was normally taken at about 25, I went through at about 50 and scattered everyone standing outside the cones. The Lambo rep was not pleased, I think he was the reason I was refused a test drive in the F430 Spider although I was allowed to drive the Enzo afterward. I was much nicer to the rest of my drives that day. I had wanted to drive the Saleen S7 but again, I had trouble getting in so I just got out and watched. Sort of like going to Six Flags and waiting in line for an hour and being too fat for the safety bar to come down.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a guy up the road bought one. nice car. I would have chose a different color, though.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> I got to do a 1/3rd mile loop in the parking lot of the Staple Center in LA at a car show. We were not allowed to exceed 50 mph although a few of us did. I got up to nearly 80 in second gear in the Gallardo in less than 5 seconds and then had to brake for a left hander that was normally taken at about 25, I went through at about 50 and scattered everyone standing outside the cones. The Lambo rep was not pleased, I think he was the reason I was refused a test drive in the F430 Spider although I was allowed to drive the Enzo afterward. I was much nicer to the rest of my drives that day. I had wanted to drive the Saleen S7 but again, I had trouble getting in so I just got out and watched. Sort of like going to Six Flags and waiting in line for an hour and being too fat for the safety bar to come down.


What an awesome experience! 



CJTORINO said:


> a guy up the road bought one. nice car. I would have chose a different color, though.


Definitely agree with you, yellow is probably the last color I would get if I was able to. White, then blue, then red would be my order... course I wouldn't turn down a Gulf GT either.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

harristotle-- My kit ( the link you provided) of the Ford GT was using the Polar Lights kit, which is exactly the same as the AMT kit. The instruction sheet was less than helpful as there are some omissions. Short of going with resin this is the best you get. 
While it may seem "lame" with some diligence time and parts robbing one can make this kit much much better. I built mine right out of the box. I did not spend a lot of time on it and was more curious on how the kit built. It does look the part but you really have to put time into it.
Here are a few more of the car built from other modeler's:
These are by Bob Downie:

















Not too many get built though.
Chris


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

superduty455 said:


> harristotle-- My kit ( the link you provided) of the Ford GT was using the Polar Lights kit, which is exactly the same as the AMT kit. The instruction sheet was less than helpful as there are some omissions. Short of going with resin this is the best you get.
> While it may seem "lame" with some diligence time and parts robbing one can make this kit much much better. I built mine right out of the box. I did not spend a lot of time on it and was more curious on how the kit built. It does look the part but you really have to put time into it.
> Here are a few more of the car built from other modeler's:
> These are by Bob Downie:
> ...


The kit as a whole seems pretty good, exterior wise. I posted the question because I'm building the engine out of the car. I found a picture of the engine on another forum and was less than impressed. I decided to custom build my own engine, and so far am very happy with the results (you can check out my progress in the "Mike's Engine Shop" thread). 

I appreciate the info though. I may track one of these down at some point to build the whole kit.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I built the Jada kit a while back. It was a gift from my son. The pics of the AMT kit's exterior look better to my eyes - the wheels on the Jada kit were darn big and it looks a little off to me because of this.


----------

